# Client CalDav sous Windows?



## Fred. (25 Mars 2011)

J'ai cherché tout seul longtemps, mais il va me falloir demander de l'aide:
Existe-t'il un client CalDav fonctionnel sous Windows (Xp en l'occurence?)

J'ai un serveur CalDav (OSX server) qui fonctionne bien, je peux l'utiliser d'un mac (iCal) ou d'un iPhone (Calendrier).

J'ai cherché un client pour l'utiliser au boulot, et rien ne fonctionne!
Il y a bien deux logiciels Open Source mais...
... comme c'est du OS, evidemment rien ne fonctionne correctement.
Le client Chandler fonctionne bien sur le mac, quand je l'essaye sur Windows, rien, impossible de se connecter à mon serveur.
Le client Sunbird  ne fait rien du tout sur Mac, par contre, sur Windows, il se connecte correctement à mon serveur, récupère les tâches...
mais il ne les affiche qu'une par une, quand je sélectionne dans la vue par liste, rien n'est visible sur la vue de calendrier.

Les autres clients CalDav que j'ai vu ne sont que des plugins, ou même des Frameworks...

Si quelqu'un connaît une solution qui fonctionne, je suis preneur, merci d'avance!


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :
Dans ce fil, il est question d'application fonctionnant sous Windows. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Windows sur Mac", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h21 ----------

Merci le modérateur.
Certainement l'eussé-je mis directement ici, fût-ce une question de Windows sur Mac.
Mais c'était une question de windows sur PC, donc je ne savais pas trop où le placer...


----------



## Fred. (30 Mars 2011)

Ca y est, j'ai trouvé!

En fait, Chandler fonctionne aussi sur PC, et c'est le seul que j'ai trouvé!
A mon premier test, le calendrier avait disparu (supprimé du serveur, probablement par mes tests avec Sunbird!)

Dommage qu'il faille garder Chandler ouvert en permanence pour qu'il envoie des notifications!
Et qu'il ne se synchronise pas systématiquement avant de quitter


----------

